# MPIII r34 GTR versus Hakosuka:)



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

:clap:


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

both are absoloutely stunning in their own right! But I think I'd be leaning more towards the R34 on that day, it just looks too clean to resist. 

But then again.... :chuckle:

:thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Can I have them both??


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

R34....but if the hako was lowered a bit more, with a bit more camber and a few other styling tweeks, it would have my vote.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Oh my GOD!!!!! :clap:

You owe me new trousers for the mess I have just made! :nervous:

Stunning cars :smokin:


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow and wow. Both fantastic.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Those wheels... You know which ones I am making reference to.. Fantastic!


----------



## Jun- (Oct 18, 2010)

MPIII hands down. Looks bloody awesome ..


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

sorry can't choose......win the lottery and have both


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Kadir said:


> Those wheels... You know which ones I am making reference to.. Fantastic!


Great choice indeed , SSR Professor SP1, in super black coat, which looks bronze/titan. 
SP1s will be my next wheels for sure, have never likes them over the Work Meisters but have changed my point of view since the pics above.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

wow, very nice cars


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Best version best colour :bowdown1:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

The R34 is stunning, I would say perfection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

The both pics on the top are sooo cool!!


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

both cars looks stunning, like the first picture


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Sick:flame:


----------



## RVR (Jan 14, 2011)

I know purple is the color of death in some countries but I like.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Both look awesome


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

RVR said:


> I know purple is the color of death in some countries but I like.


Random!

Bob


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RVR said:


> I know purple is the color of death in some countries but I like.


Random, but needs a homage:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## FunkyMan (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------

